# Ralph Lauren Cowboy Boots?



## Chip-HP (May 5, 2008)

The other day I picked up a nice pair of Ralph Lauren cowboy boots ... they are well made ... pegged soles ... thick leather uppers ... nice inlays ... "RL" stiched in red on the pulls ... I am guessing that RL sold these originally for $500+.

Anyone know who made these cowboy boots for RL? ... How old are they?


----------



## DixieTrad (Dec 9, 2006)

*RL Boots*

I recall seeing an ad in the early 80s for Ralph Lauren boots. They were some of the best looking boots I have ever seen. Great looking inlay, much like yours. I haven't seen any RL boots since then. It is possible that your boots could be that old, if the previous owner took proper care of them.

As for the maker, I remember the ad mentioned Clarksville,Tennessee. I don't know what boot manufacturer might have been based there, but perhaps that is a starting point.

I know many on this forum don't consider cowboy boots "Trad", and in the strictest sense of the word they are not, but they have been a part of Southern Trad for a long time. Your boots look great - enjoy them!


----------



## Chip-HP (May 5, 2008)

Thanks ... I meant to post this in the Fashion Forum instead of the Trad Forum.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

I wish I could wear those heels, but they bother my back. Mine are the flattest-heeled ropers from Lucchese, and I really enjoy them. Any idea who makes them? Not trad? Ah, whatever. Enjoy! Bill


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Chip-HP said:


> Thanks ... I meant to post this in the Fashion Forum instead of the Trad Forum.


I'm glad you erred. Interesting stuff.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

DixieTrad said:


> As for the maker, I remember the ad mentioned Clarksville,Tennessee. I don't know what boot manufacturer might have been based there, but perhaps that is a starting point.


Clarksville = Dan Post.

Nice boots.

Scott


----------



## Dave (Mar 17, 2003)

*Dan Post boots ... oh, if only ...*



Naval Gent said:


> Clarksville = Dan Post.


Too bad the actual Dan Post boots aren't made there ... or anywhere else in the USA, for that matter.


----------



## Chip-HP (May 5, 2008)

Dave said:


> Too bad the actual Dan Post boots aren't made there ... or anywhere else in the USA, for that matter.


FWIW I have picked several nicely made pairs of Dan Post cowboy boots that were made in Spain.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Calling JamGood, calling JamGood.

He's likely to have the cell number of the guy who did the inlay...


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Those are a bit much for me personally. On a side note I did just get a pair of Red Wing lacers, and it always makes me happy to wear made in the USA. Wear your boots with confidence and good health!!


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Yep. Dan Post in Clarksville, TN (far north central TN near Ft. Campbell). In 1981 relatively plain rough-out suede leather ones started @ $200, those'd be considerably more ?$300? (As a comparison, Polo C&J calf oxfords of the time were about $225.) Such things were then labeled as Polo Western Wear. That line was promoted for a while and then languished. It followed the popularity of that movie where John Travolta rides a mechanical bull, dances and has an entanglement with Debra Whatzername in Mickey Gilley's joint circa '80. I think Alan Flusser's first book a few years later illustrates fancy cowboy boots. Or, maybe the second. I think that was also the era of the first Calvin Klein jeans. The dude/dudette denim/western fad passed for a while.

Dan Post is now a subsidiary of McRae Industries which is based in the little town of Mt. Gilead in the central Piedmont of NC. Maybe 40 miles west of Pinehurst. MacRae has forever been a bootmaker for the Department Of Defense. I thought Dan Post was originally based in Tejas in the '60s, but I could be wrong.

Times change www.danpostboots.com www.mcraeindustries.com

Mid '70s. Mendin' fence line amidst concrete canyons, mid-Manhattan.


----------



## Chip-HP (May 5, 2008)

Thanks jamgood ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2020)

Chip-HP said:


> The other day I picked up a nice pair of Ralph Lauren cowboy boots ... they are well made ... pegged soles ... thick leather uppers ... nice inlays ... "RL" stiched in red on the pulls ... I am guessing that RL sold these originally for $500+.
> 
> Anyone know who made these cowboy boots for RL? ... How old are they?


I don't know how old this post is but I bought these in 1978 for $150.00!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Guest-436161 said:


> I don't know how old this post is but I bought these in 1978 for $150.00!


If one wants a great pair of western boots, get a pair of Luccheses and you will never look back/regret it! Don't settle for less, when you can have the best.


----------



## whiskeydent (Oct 5, 2019)

eagle2250 said:


> If one wants a great pair of western boots, get a pair of Luccheses and you will never look back/regret it! Don't settle for less, when you can have the best.


Be sure to get the ones made in the US. They have a less-expensive line made in Mexico that is not up to snuff. I found out the hard way with a pair of ropers. You get what you pay for.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

whiskeydent said:


> Be sure to get the ones made in the US. They have a less-expensive line made in Mexico that is not up to snuff. I found out the hard way with a pair of ropers. You get what you pay for.


Five of my six pair(s) were made in El Paso, TX. The perfect fit and absolute comfort of each pair is almost legendary! Though I do also have a pair of their Lucchese 2000 line, which I believe were made in Mexico and they are pretty darned comfortable as well.


----------



## whiskeydent (Oct 5, 2019)

eagle2250 said:


> Five of my six pair(s) were made in El Paso, TX. The perfect fit and absolute comfort of each pair is almost legendary! Though I do also have a pair of their Lucchese 2000 line, which I believe were made in Mexico and they are pretty darned comfortable as well.


Mine were from the 2000 line too and were so-so on comfort, but I'm used to that because I'm a 14B and flat-footed. It was the durability and leather quality that disappointed me. Right now, I'm in cheap Justin ropers that are starting to give way, so I'll soon return to the very comfortable and durable Red Wing 1178's. I should not have strayed.


----------



## Dave (Mar 17, 2003)

eagle2250 said:


> Five of my six pair(s) were made in El Paso, TX. The perfect fit and absolute comfort of each pair is almost legendary! Though I do also have a pair of their Lucchese 2000 line, which I believe were made in Mexico and they are pretty darned comfortable as well.


Actually, no, those were / are made in the USA too. I use both tenses because although the Lucchese 2000 line doesn't exist anymore, many of the boots that formed part of their line still are.


----------



## Dave (Mar 17, 2003)

Funny this thread should get resurrected and turn to the subject of Lucchese boots! I just received a pair of their full-quill ostrich boots in the color "barnwood"!


----------

